# Kojak Second B-Day!



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Link to his first birthday thread here http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/happy-birthday-gotcha-day/616346-late-bday-post.html.

Anyways, here's my annual late b-day thread for Kojak! This year, we actually managed to celebrate it on his actual birthday (01/15) but I haven't had time to post this thread until today (busy week). It's been another awesome year with him and we love him very dearly! Here are some random pics that we took throughout the year ending with the birthday shots!

Watching hockey game with Dad:









Random pic by the lake:









Sleeping in with Dad:









At the park:









With his buddy, Champ:









Giving Mom a kiss:









Christmas tree!









With Grandma at her place:









Birthday cake:









With the ladies on birthday:









With Dad and Grandma on birthday:









With Mom and Dad on birthday:









Pic next to cake:


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nice pictures of a beautiful dog and family!


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Oops, and here is the bonus video of Kojak watching The Young Pope with us lol (he seems to like Jude Law's speech):


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

squerly said:


> Very nice pictures of a beautiful dog and family!


Thanks!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics! Happy Birthday Kojak!


----------

